# NY-Capital District Weather 2012-2013



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Just thought I would get a current thread started....lets hope there is no October snow this year...but, I'm ready if it comes early!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Last year's October snow was my favorite storm. I love the October scramble.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I was reading this last night....funny, I dont recall any reference to this storm last year?!?

http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/It-was-fall-s-snowy-crippler-3917832.php


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think we'll get our first snow in December like usual, still 70 out.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Mixed rain and snow in the forecast for the Adirondacks


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Snow this morning in the Adirondacks...won't be long now!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lets hope not, I rather enjoy the window down loud music and making the lots look pretty.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope its a drama-free winter, I unretired this week so I hope not to regret it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1498270 said:


> Hope its a drama-free winter, I unretired this week so I hope not to regret it.


Just think payup


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1498270 said:


> Hope its a drama-free winter, I unretired this week so I hope not to regret it.


congrats on un-retiring...but, that might have jinxed us, lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My aplogies in advance


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It's finally snowing...perhaps a salt run in my future!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

*snow*

we didnt get anything over here in Schdy county. weather reports stated light snow but I didnt see anything. Poor LI, NY & NJ they really took a beating with sandy & this noreaster


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1511686 said:


> It's finally snowing...perhaps a salt run in my future!


You get to go out? We had some flurries in the city. :crying:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I did nothing...but it was a great scare, it got all the late signers to call and confirm for the season, and its good because I hate having to chase people down. I went to Denny's for some pie instead.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Cold out there, maybe the guy who keeps posting in here about the nor'easter will be right.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, he was not right and he posts all these maps that make no sense to me at all. Hopefully something comes up.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Today was the last warm day til spring, so it'll be here soon enough.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

We had some flurries today and boy was it cold with that wind. I really wanna get back into doing driveways again when I see snow. There are no dealerships selling decent plow trucks for a reasonable price around here.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a bunch of squalls, made pounding plow stakes feel festive


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish we could get this thread going like the Maine one, those fellows are no joke.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Recruit your friends!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont have any,


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Me niether, but I like it that way


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

i want some snow.....lots of flurries around lately


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

First run of the season this morning, lots of black ice. Felt good to use some of the salt I bought last year.Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Bethlehem threw salt last night I saw. Not in Albany were poor.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I was the only one I saw out...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like you will be going out for at least a salt run, Im hoping to get a call we shall see.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Plowed and salted...no driveways. Was banking on salt only when I went to bed, got up at 3 and had to mount the plow. It was fun, used way too much salt somehow, guess I gotta shake the cobwebs out. Anyone else get any work?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I salted my one comm. acct. yesterday & today....not enough to plow today. may have picked up another comm. across the street too!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't get a call from the new guy Im working for, how sad.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Typical first storm for me...plow was blocked in so moved cars and miscellaneous junk to hook up, had to fish the plugs out from behind the grille, threw not enough bags of salt in, went out...ran out, ran out of CaCl, came back...more salt, more CaCl, throw the roof light on since it's getting to be traffic time, went back...everything dusted over again, salt again...luckily its only 10 minutes from home...but I felt like a real amateur this morning, my pride is damaged. I built new shields to control my salt spread but I think my pattern is too narrow now, the things you need a storm to figure out I guess. Hope next one goes better!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

where is all the snow....boy, i hope we dont have a repeat of last season :/


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Go seasonal...and you'll love wearing a tshirt in December!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1532336 said:


> Go seasonal...and you'll love wearing a tshirt in December!


yeah...still learning. didnt want to hang myself out to dry if i quoted wrong. have heard guys had a stellar season last year.

I did get on with a larger outfit for driveways & narrow driveways...just waiting for more than a dusting.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

question for you guys....i did my brakes last oct./nov. well, they are pretty low...i had the plow on from sometime in dec. until early march. i put about 20k on the truck....did the xtra weight of the plow make the brakes wear so quickly??


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

aloe;1532358 said:


> question for you guys....i did my brakes last oct./nov. well, they are pretty low...i had the plow on from sometime in dec. until early march. i put about 20k on the truck....did the xtra weight of the plow make the brakes wear so quickly??


Plowing puts wear on everything, depends really on how long you drove with the plow on. By the way this weather is rather unpleasant. Accuweather says snow the 19th and 25th but I dont know how much I trust that.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

looks like another brake job in the spring...i heard possible snow on sunday.....reports of something occurring on the 18-19th & around the same time there should be a significant weather change.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just be patient...it'll come. Remember 2010-2011 winter, I plowed some minor stuff right before Christmas then from the 26th until Mid February...every Tuesday and every Friday. It can happen but lets hope it doesn't.So happy this morning to get up at 4 and see 38 on the thermometer.That means BACK TO BED!!!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah, your right. i remember 03...albany had a lil left in the shaded areas. I was in Placid & headed to Montauk for xmas....Albany got nearly 3 feet!! shocking driving back & seeing that!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.wxrisk.com/
this guy is a long range forecaster, based out of VA....ive been following him ever since he correctly predicted Sandy, her intensity & he nearly bullseyed the landfall at over 10 days out.

he also seems to be hinting at something around the 18th-24th.....https://www.facebook.com/WxRisk/info


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like 40s for the next few days, kinda terrible.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

yep....possibly some snow on saturday


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Saturday will bey Christmas shopping day, so hope not


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont think tomorrows snow will be enough to accumulate....looks like salt only. I hear there could be something decent in the works for 26-27


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the wind...dries everything before it freezes! Damn lake effect snow tomorrow...it's so unpredictable this far east, you never know who will get what, just gotta be ready. Maybe a small salt event for Christmas morning. That'll suck, only because all the radio will play is Christmas music. Pray for rain Wednesday night!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I was supposed to head to LI for xmas...but that was before I picked up a very sick little boy. I'll see how he feels in the morning but, I think we are staying here for xmas. maybe we'll go down for new years


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd be going to Long Island alone...just to not catch it


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1544594 said:


> I'd be going to Long Island alone...just to not catch it


i hear ya... but, hes so sick hes clingy & hes been layin on me, the couch, pillows & blankets.....i dont mind when hes that sick! !

and hes been asleep for more than 12 hours


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas dad! I didn't know what to get you so I gave you the flu. Hope you like it!! NWS says 1-2 inches today.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just read accuweather they are saying little bit monday night and quite a bit wednesday. Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1544752 said:


> Merry Christmas dad! I didn't know what to get you so I gave you the flu. Hope you like it!! NWS says 1-2 inches today.


we had a dusting here that blew away with all the wind....


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1545093 said:


> I just read accuweather they are saying little bit monday night and quite a bit wednesday. Ill believe it when I see it.


thats what Ive been hearing....i hope so, i need some cash


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a little work on Christmas morning...then maybe a repeat of the 2010 post-Christmas blizzard? That storm is trending a bit west right now, which would switch us to rain, but knowing my luck it'll shift and dump 2 feet.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate rain, even in the summer.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The less it snows, the more I profit...like that country song says RAIN IS A GOOD THING


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys!!! Just ran salt for 2 hours, hope everyone else got some work


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice, salt runs are good $$$$$


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It's included in my seasonal rate, so no


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

salt yesterday...a little plowing that led to a blown hose. glad it happened yesterday!! all is fixed & getting ready to head out.

btw, My son did give me the flu for christmas, ugh....its ok, i still love the little guy!!

Happy plowing friends!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Up all night plowing while being sick will definitely make you question your carreer choice, we've all been there


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1548353 said:


> Up all night plowing while being sick will definitely make you question your carreer choice, we've all been there


yeah, i snuck little naps when i could...not a bad first event..dont know where the hell im gonna put any more snow?!? going back later for final clean up after the businesses close down & no more customers


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I did 10 hours starting at 11 last night, then slept 2 hours and put in another 7 hours. Gonna rest up and go back out at midnight to clean up. If the lazy tenants moved their cars


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I did 15 straight, I am a bit tired.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

im tired....some minor hiccups today, which resulted in more manual labor than necessary...but all is fixed. clean up went well except for the yahoo who parked his mini van in the lot....If we have another storm like this Im gonna need a skid steer to move some snow around :/ this lot is so tight.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a ton of cleanup left at one of the senior apartments I do, but since they still hadn't moved their cars as of this morning, they'll wait until I get up. I'm not even setting my alarm this time, if it's 9pm, its 9pm. They can go pound salt.


----------



## MoreSnowPlz (Jan 2, 2013)

Might get a half inch of flurries today...WOOHOO!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Never happened. I liked the storm we had saturday nice and light.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Saturday was awful, was supposed to stop at midnight, snowed past 6am. I didn't plan my sleep accordingly


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This rain is terrible, especially with it being cold out.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1564052 said:


> This rain is terrible, especially with it being cold out.


you can say that again!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Loving it! I've had the flu all week so no snow was welcomed.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

3-5" tonight, we shall see.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1567724 said:


> 3-5" tonight, we shall see.


thats what the local stations are forecasting...all my apps say 1.5 :/


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

aloe;1567829 said:


> thats what the local stations are forecasting...all my apps say 1.5 :/


I already have at least that much...heading out!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Very snowy week ahead...rest up tonight


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1571349 said:


> Very snowy week ahead...rest up tonight


are you sure?  Nothing forecasted For schoharie county other then 2 inches.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

From the National Weather Service...

ON MONDAY...WEAK LOW PRESSURE FORECAST TO MOVE ALONG PA/NY BORDER
FROM WEST TO EAST. THIS SHOULD BRING A GENERAL LIGHT SNOW TO ALY
FORECAST AREA LATER MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT. MONDAY NIGHT...LOW
PRESSURE TRANSFERS TO ATLANTIC OCEAN NEAR LONG ISLAND AND SLOWLY
MOVES EAST...BUT LEAVES AN INVERTED TROUGH ACROSS ALY FORECAST
AREA ON TUESDAY. MOISTURE...LOW LEVEL WIND CONVERGENCE AND 850-700
FRONTOGENESIS INDICATE THAT LIGHT SNOW COULD CONTINUE ALL DAY
TUESDAY...WELL AFTER LOW PULLS OUT TO SEA. WITH UPWARD MOTION IN FAVORABLE
DENDRITIC SNOW GROWTH REGION...AND VERY COLD TEMPERATURES...MAY
HAVE VERY HIGH SNOW RATIOS. USED 15 TO 1 IN GRIDS BUT COULD BE
20-30 TO 1. USING 15 TO 1 RATIO...GENERAL 2-4 INCHES FORECAST MON-
TUE WITH SOME HIGHER AMOUNTS IN THE HIGHEST TERRAIN.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

That made me feel better Noaa Is lieing to me then.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

If you go to the Albany NWS page, and read the Area Discussion...it gives you alot of information, if you can understand it through the terminology. It helps me to produce my own forecast. Like NOAA is telling me 1-2" but this will make me plan for more, and hope for less.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Accuweather said 2-4 today-night but nothing came. I also didnt see anything on the extended either


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got 4 inches so far and its still coming down.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

flurries last night...maybe some snow on Friday


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

5 inches total today Snowing as we speak but i dont think its going to be plowable. Lets keep our fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Got some snow coming down now currently a coating.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Ugh...I'll be salting tonight. Heading out shortly actually.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Friday's storm - CANCELLED, HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds about right, lol.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I cant tell if there is still snow on the road or if its salt lol. I can hear my truck rusting.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

All the road crews should drop their blades and scrape the roads.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

where is the like button .... ^^^^

Edit Ill add one my self .


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just look what it did to my brand new Toyota!!!:crying:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

looks like we are not even going to get a dusting,,,, Dam weather sites I HATE them :realmad:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mother of god ITS SNOWING Amount is unknown due to the lack of information these weather men give.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My excess salt from earlier this week is keeping up so far...


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I really didnt want to go out this morning. salted today...put a lot down, much of the snow was packed & frozen from the cars last night....will check back when the temps go up a bit & the sun comes out.

good lord, we need a friggin storm!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Storm luna going to hit us? Doubt it.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I scraped everything off, let the old salt do it's thing and then added more. Done by 4am.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1577456 said:


> I scraped everything off, let the old salt do it's thing and then added more. Done by 4am.


I should have done that. salt + sun produced a black parking lot  went & did 3 more driveways up in saratoga....lets hope for some snow this week!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It supposed to be 50 in a couple days, break out the shorts.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Then back to the deep freeze


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1 to 3 inches of sleet? hmm I guess Ill leave the plow on till Tuesday.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

We'll see...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha I almost removed my blade today till i saw this this morning.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Another blown forecast...that "2-4 inches of snow, with some mix turning to rain as temps rose through the 30s overnight" was actually 1 inch of snow to freezing rain and temps dropping through the night, with freezing rain continuing. Everything looked great at 8pm, frozen solid again at 3am. I'll end up using nearly 3x the salt I planned to use for this garbage storm. Thanks weathermen, for F-ing it all up again!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Im disconnecting my blade


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I hit a deer in my wifes car last night, how unpleasant. I didnt do very much damage since I was driving slow due to the icy roads. I have ony been out plowing in the storm ight after Christmas. I kind of wish I swapped the HT over to this truck.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm fed up with the unpredicted nightly squalls.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Blades still disconnected. I dont see any thing interesting to make me connect it.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

it was so windy most it blew away...stayed inside, saved gas


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

hope it stays that way!!!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

aloe;1585227 said:


> it was so windy most it blew away...stayed inside, saved gas


I didn't save any gas, still went and checked, hit the black ice but let the wind and February sun take care of that light dusting.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Snow, No Snow, Snow, No snow... Got to love the Lakes.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I wish they'd just freeze over already, enough to salt the seasonals, but not enough to plow the per pushes, I feel like I'm getting screwed twice.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Wake up at 1am, No Snow, wake up 3am No Snow, wake up 5am Just started snowing at 2 inches an hour. 7am calls start, why am i not plowed/salted because it just snowed 6 inches in the last two hours. mean while you go to one of your lots 3 miles away and it has not snowed there at all.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was under the impression we were getting some this weekend but seems as though it will not occur. Putting it out there of anyone needs anything some night grab me on here I'm usually free since I'm not a main driver anymore.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice to know...I've been limping my truck through the season and my backup guy looks to be getting a DOT job, was shooting for a new truck this month but hate to pull the trigger on a truck if the season is through


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Talk of Friday, I dont know how much.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

NWS is saying 6-10" is a safe bet as of today


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

ive heard two possible forecasts....12"-30" & inland areas could see 3'-5' of snow....we shall see!!!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

5 hrs ago....****12Z EURO SHOWS HISTORICAL NOREASTER****

12z Euro shows this storm threat for this weekend for New England, showing totals of 30in+ in some areas. NYC is shown at 8in+ while Boston is shown to have 24in+. If 12z euro verifies, this will be a Northeast Snowfall Impact Scale Category 5 snow event

WxSynopsis All global models coming together on this, depicting totals between 3-5ft inland


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

That model is factoring a second storm for mid next week


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Get 'em ready boys and girls! It's gonna be play time.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I think the coast & maybe 60 miles in will see the most. Maybe 8-12 for us. But, it's only Wednesday. Fingers crossed for a dumping!!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Albany could see 12-16  higher amounts to the east....looks like an alighted for us on Friday night!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I may drive myself into the river today


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

If anyone needs a xtra hand/plow/shovel....let me know!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1589274 said:


> Yeah, I may drive myself into the river today


You can get that new truck with this one. payup


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I was gonna flee to Miami, but only had enough gas to make it home, so I stayed


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

You guys go. I think this NAM is overdone, but you are going to get it good.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, it's a bit much...I think we'll see 14-16 for max. But anything can change. Be safe out there guys!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The rule of thumb with the NAM is to subtract a third of what it says...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm........


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik208;1591171 said:


> Hmmm........


I know, Right?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Why did the kids have a snow day today??


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Cappy on Channel 10 just said he's baffled. LOL, I haven't even mounted the plow yet


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Headed out now...just over 2"


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck, I'm probably heading out soon


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Picked up a couple resi's for the morning. Hope the neighbors need a hand too.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just stopped to replace a plow light bulb...heading back out!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I need more accounts!!!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone suffer damage to their trucks during this?? I got my drivers mirror caught on a fence...saved the glass...housing not so lucky!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well it looks like a flop here, maybe 3". I'm not sure if I'm even going to bother.
Stay safe


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont believe I will be needed, so off to the Winter Carnival. Make some money fellows.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

6.5-8.5 here in schdy & scotia. Nothing epic but still pays the bills!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I just finished up with post storm cleanup, but not really finished (damn tennants don't move thier cars!) No idea how much I got, I had lots of drifting issues. I just realized if not for the 30 minute power nap Saturday evening, I would've been up for 41 hours straight, which seems awful That's always a problem with storms that start in the evening...you've already been up all day.. Got lots of pictures and video of my small operation at work, so that's exciting to me. It was an ok storm...no issues, bought a brand new snow blower for it and used it, so that worked out. Wish everyone else was as busy, I feel like I'm hoarding all the snow work around here. LOL.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I shoveled a village sidewalk yesterday that made me want to go but a blower! Sore & tired, after a nap turns out I pulled a muscle in my lower back :/


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought a new blower for this storm, I could've gone without it, but it made it easier, my single stage sucks in drifts. Definately worth it since I knew it could go through it, I could skip sidewalks every other trip.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got a free blower but the auger won't engage. Could be the cable or most likely the auger gear is stripped. Looked online & it looks like something I can fix.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, there's not alot to them. I've always bought everything used, so it's nice to have something with a warranty, lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im looking at getting another plow truck and do some driveways or even sub for extra money. My problem is the plows are few and far between for the new body half tons. I have also the problem of needing at least an extended cab crew is better but I think I could get away with the ext. I am looking at this one here...http://www.indemandauto.com/vehicledetails.aspx?VID=178052422 I like the color, price is alright, like the Fisher, miles are a bit high but the 6.0 runs forever. I would be prolly looking for next winter since this one is more than halfway over.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I've heard some not good things about that dealer...I've met him, he's got a ton of BS. My brother actually used to date his sister. From the road that truck looks nice, and I think that plow is brand new, at least it looks it. I'll back up that 6.0 statement, 161K on mine, transmission...different story. It's worth looking in to, super sharp truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can find hundreds of 99-06 push plates but none for the 07-13s. I hate buying vehicles since I know my trucks quirks and getting another one is a whole set of issues to deal with.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

There's a guy off exit 8 or 8A that has good prices & a decent selection of trucks, some w/ plows. I bought my 96 Tacoma from him 10 years ago.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Is that the place on crescent across from the hess station?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I have looked there before. My real problem is my 3 yr old, I have the crew cab now which is wonderful but Im not sure how it would be going to an ext cab. I found another one up in Latham, 02 GMC SLT ext cab 120k 8' Fisher MM2 for $10,900 http://cooleycommercialtrucks.com/listing/2002-gmc-2500hd-xtracab-4x4. I wanna get back into the game for myself but I dont know all the rules for insurance and taxes and what not.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1594794 said:


> Is that the place on crescent across from the hess station?


Yeah, that's the guy


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1595214 said:


> Yes, I have looked there before. My real problem is my 3 yr old, I have the crew cab now which is wonderful but Im not sure how it would be going to an ext cab. I found another one up in Latham, 02 GMC SLT ext cab 120k 8' Fisher MM2 for $10,900 http://cooleycommercialtrucks.com/listing/2002-gmc-2500hd-xtracab-4x4. I wanna get back into the game for myself but I dont know all the rules for insurance and taxes and what not.


Xtra can is ok. I upgraded to the 05 Tacoma in 08 w/ the 4 doors. Big difference from my 96 for my son. It was a little snug but he got used to it & now he rides up front with me! I've been toying with the idea of an older plow rig & a newer daily driver car that gets good gas mileage. But, I have like 9 months of payments left. Just wish I could get a bigger blade on my truck!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I have heard that after this weekends storm (a miss) that there is only 1 or 2 more winter events before the pattern changes. Maybe the groundhog was right for a change!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

We shall see, I went to look at that whit GMC it wasn't too bad although the wipers didn't work. I passed on it the cab is a bit tight.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Where is the snow?!?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Its mad cold out, lol.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been hearing mix tm night, snow this wknd & snow next wed...,.anyone confirm this??


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nope I wont believe it till i see it


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Next weekend and next Wednesday???? They can't tell you what it's gonna do in 2 hours! I hope they say snow, just because I'm sure they'll be wrong and it'll be 65 and sunshine.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Still talk of snow for Saturday pm into Sunday am. Looks like 6-12 depending on the track


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTV, any word on getting the new(er) truck? You could always try and sell Bird your 99, lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The bank gave me the green light on a truck loan, so the hunt is on. I could pay bird to take that truck and I'm pretty sure he'd still go broke with it somehow...Feels good to be in the one thread he isn't. For a while I thought that guy was Grandview playing a joke on everyone with a fake account.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Grandview cracks me up, I changed my little pic at the top lol. What are you looking to get? I wanna get back into it I really do for the money. Im leary about buying a used plow truck I like that blue Chevy I posted earlier but I dont really wanna give up my crew cab for an ext cab that I dont know any maintenance on with 120k. I dont know tough choices I guess and sometimes you have to take them. Granted guys run the 6.0 Chevys till 300k without missing a beat I believe a guy on her Moss Man from Maine just got rid of his at the 300k mark for a 6.4 Ford. I am a big oil change guy every 3k even on Mobil 1 lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I absolutely love my 6.0 Chevy, so looking to pick up another. Single cab all the way...no woman or kids to spoil that. The original plan was find a truck at a dealer and have them take it for a plow and finance the whole thing, but now thinking about picking the truck out and dropping cash for the plow come August or September. So next year I'll be right there with you guys hopin for snow, but as long as I'm still using the 99...I just want spring to come, lol. I will never buy a truck with a plow...I've seen what most people do to their plow trucks. Nothing makes me cringe quite like someone shifting into drive while still moving backwards.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

You guys know if Toro made the Lawn Boy Snowblower? I found one on the list for $200 looked cool since I have a '76 and '11 Lawn Boy mowers. I may also wait I saw a pic of Ariens testing a single stage. I dont think Ill get back into plowing for myself.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

4.5-5.5 here in schenectady/nisky. Not a big but still worth a Lil $$. I'm honestly looking forward to spring!!! Warm weather, truck repairs & maybe a Lil vacation to the keys!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My house, just a dusting, 1/2 mile up the road...enough that I had to go home and put the plow on. Definitely ready for spring


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

About 2" this side of the river, I think it melted from the rain already though. Anyone here know of anyone looking for a nice 07 CC Z71 1500?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like someone upgraded


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, we got another Nor-easter here in the City and on Long Island - damn rain! And like up to 50 degrees today! No action for us - you guys up there had a bunch this year? How many storms with any serious snowfall?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JTVLandscaping;1610594 said:


> Sounds like someone upgraded


Na, I'd be downgrading at best. Im sick of the payments and being unable to find a plow for it. I am looking for a clean gmt400 15-3500 series ext cab at least.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Only a few decent storms, nothing over 8" or so, I've logged 26 events so far, but that includes melting and refreezing service.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How do you charge? Seasonal or per push? Both are hit or miss in their own respects, I prefer seasonal that way if it doesn't snow a ton like this year or last ha you still get paid. Then again per push has its place in a busy season.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a mix of both seasonal and per push, the seasonals are zero tollerance. The one has serious drainage and ground water issues so alot of black ice there. Love the sound of rain outside this morning...feels lazy to sleep til 6 these days though


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like the march 6th storm will be way south of us :/

I might take the plow off next week....I do remember the st. Party's day storm that dropped ~ 24", 2006 I think, maybe 07


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

2007...37 hours of straight plowing. My plow has been on and off seems like once a day this week. Maybe a little snow tonight I hear...cramping my party lifestyle.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, 1-3 they say. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember fondly, I had my Ranger doing 12 driveways give or take. I took it on the chin for the Valentines storm with having to work.Heres the ex... 4.0 5 speed.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Awwww yeaaahhhhh...Sweet Ranger!!! Valentines 2007, I lost my cell phone in the morning and my transmission that afternoon. That was the worst snowstorm I ever worked in until December 26-27th 2010...That one was epic. My heater core used to plug up and I'd have to flush it like once a week. It plugged up during that night, then I broke a fitting trying to flush it. Just had to connect the 2 hoses and go with no heat. temps in the single digits and 30+ mph winds...cold night. I was scraping ice off the inside windows. The drifts were as high as cars.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

FYI...I'm only up because I had to salt again, anybody else getting work this weekend?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Nah, just a dusting....that valentines storms was crazy. Killed the only 2 big holidays for my restaurant job :/ nearly buried my Tacoma w/ a 12" lift. 

Nice looking ranger Stik! What are driving now??


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

only a dusting here too


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

aloe;1612977 said:


> Nah, just a dusting....that valentines storms was crazy. Killed the only 2 big holidays for my restaurant job :/ nearly buried my Tacoma w/ a 12" lift.
> 
> Nice looking ranger Stik! What are driving now??


07 Sierra no plow


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1613045 said:


> 07 Sierra no plow


No plow yet :laughing:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I cant find one and Im mad poor to go new.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

a nice western unimount would look nice on there. Or a fisher V


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Anything would lol...even this


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bird plows are not allowed


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

SURPRISE!!! Unforcasted snow squall turning everything to ice...I was only a short time away from having a beer or two...I was thinking how it seems like half the salt runs I made this year were on nights with no chance of snow.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Its currently snowing here but not enough to accumulate. I will mostly find a drift in my driveway tomorrow... Ill take a ride to check my accounts too


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Did anyone see the where is Birdd thread? I miss that guy for the laughs.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1614291 said:


> Did anyone see the where is Birdd thread? I miss that guy for the laughs.


Yes it got deleted


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't say I miss him. He asks dumb questions that are specific to himself and his situation, flops back and forth with his opinion, and just posts things to boost his count. Same thing on lawnsite. So a new guy comes on, asks a question and he answers. If you look at his post count, you would assume hr knows alot since he posts alot. But, he doesn't. And that poor rookie is getting horrible advice from a guy who today is bragging about plowing for 38 hours straight but tomorrow will jump on the yardguy bandwagon of not plowing anymore than an 8 hr shift or whatever that guy does. All the answers for a guy who admits to never plowing in a storm over a foot, and he's gonna tell the new England guys how to plow a 3ft blizzard. There's alot of great and knowledgeable contractors who left this site because of hacks like him.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1614524 said:


> I can't say I miss him. He asks dumb questions that are specific to himself and his situation, flops back and forth with his opinion, and just posts things to boost his count. Same thing on lawnsite. So a new guy comes on, asks a question and he answers. If you look at his post count, you would assume hr knows alot since he posts alot. But, he doesn't. And that poor rookie is getting horrible advice from a guy who today is bragging about plowing for 38 hours straight but tomorrow will jump on the yardguy bandwagon of not plowing anymore than an 8 hr shift or whatever that guy does. All the answers for a guy who admits to never plowing in a storm over a foot, and he's gonna tell the new England guys how to plow a 3ft blizzard. There's alot of great and knowledgeable contractors who left this site because of hacks like him.


The Good and proper way to put it. Good job Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I got good advice out of some of those threads, lol. Anyway Accuweather says 3-6" into Thursday. I wish I could find something to trade my truck in on or find someone who wants to buy it I miss the plowing money.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

3-6 for us ?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, all of a sudden that "miss" is looking interesting


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik....do you want my homesteader? Lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

You want my truck and my route?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ha I need at least an ext cab.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Seems as thought the 18 "new" Fisher models are kind of a bust.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a cap for it


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure how true this is


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Accuweather and WNYT have the same forecast so well see.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

As bad as my back hurts today, wouldn't surprise me if we get a foot. It's got a better accuracy rating then the weathermen


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I can live with twice the forecasted amount 

Possibly something in the works 7-10 days from now....then I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think we're done after that one, Ill take spring I guess.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I've heard possibly something on the 17-18. But, the weather looks very mild for the next 10 days


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Never mind....just read that post gain. Yeah, ready for spring


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

2 hours of sleep in 45 hours, I'm over this winter thing, weather's warming up and I'm catching a cold I think.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Plows off....gonna enjoy the early spring weather for now. Hearing something minor on the 17-18 & possibly a MECS on the 26-27.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

plows been off for 2 days Looks like an other cold front is coming by the end of this week.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you take it off after every storm??


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

depends I took it off because I knew it was going to be warm


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

There is a blizzard blowing through, its coming down something fierce.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea I was checking out the sites

looks like monday night into tues


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Everything's covered here, just as well...I need it this week. I've had an awful cold all week and am finally feeling better. Then this morning I find out our local snowplow "king" passed away yesterday. This guy was a long time family friend, a business mentor to me, and just an all around good guy. We serviced accounts across the street from each other and would always be there at the exact same time. Things just won't be the same around here, hoping a little salt therapy might feel good.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yea we just got covered with 3 inches. within an hour.... That was some snowfall.. 

Just connected the blade Im heading out early tomorrow morning


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hook back up kids, tomorrow into Tuesday.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm hoping this ones big, I want to try running two trucks


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

they are saying 8 to 12 here 6 to 16 on higher terrains We will see


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

TPCLandscaping;1622852 said:


> I'm hoping this ones big, I want to try running two trucks


I'm hoping its a dud, I wanna try sleeping!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had enough sleep. Winters been pretty lame in northern NY


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

All of my drives are dirt so if it thaws today and doesn't freeze back up before the snow it's gonna SUCK! I'm glad I don't have to repair the lawns come spring


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Dig up those lawns, I'll take the repair work


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Slept for 2 hours, time for the first pass I suppose


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

5 am getting ready to head out for our first way up here in the north. Going to be a long day.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Somewhat of a let down in the capital region


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, we barely have 4" here. I'm not sure if I'm going to plow them or not.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just the seasonals and the parking lots today!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Long day....4" from last night & 4 more this morning. Malta had about 8-10

I'm tired


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Waiting out this squall


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I didnt know this was coming through.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik208;1624005 said:


> I didnt know this was coming through.


This sucks!!! What a mess now. Figured on a final salt run, gonna be hours of pushing now.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

And wind too, who wants groundhog stew?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Still snowing up here in the frozen tundra. Heading out for push 3


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just woke up I need to head out again too for an other push....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Contemplating looking at this one, little high on the mileage....
http://www.michaelsautoplaza.com/view_vehicle.html?vehicle_id=MjAwMA==


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Stik208;1624091 said:


> Contemplating looking at this one, little high on the mileage....
> http://www.michaelsautoplaza.com/view_vehicle.html?vehicle_id=MjAwMA==


Nice it comes with an ultramount western too


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Those squalls sucked!! Lots of ice I hope melts off today. 

That's a nice truck Stik! Does it have the Allison tranny?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

It does, mileage is a little high and I like the room in my crew cab. I may look but Im not sure.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

That's something I wouldn't mind moving up to... Mileage is a bit high & I know very little about Diesel engines.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

If my competition gives you concussion, come see me, Mike da Russian. He's got a bunch of trucks out there with plows. Cars with high miles is kind of his thing.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

The guy in crescent across from the Hess always has trucks & decent prices.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont know what I want to do yet seeing that I no have till Oct/Nov to really decide. I want diesel but I dont do a ton of driving to heat it up enough. I would say a 6.0 gm would proll be the best fit, I want crew cab for ease with my 3 yo.I really like the 02 Sierra I posted arlier with the Fisher on it, I may look at it again and give it a thorough look being the wipers didnt come right on maybe they fixed it. I would even put a 7'4" Homesteader on my current Sierra if I could find a direct swap for cheap, hell just to do driveways it would be fine. I owe about $13,200 on the Sierra now so I dont know how that works if I were to trade it in on a older lower priced vehicle, I could sell it outright but I feel like that would take forever and I need tires soon so alot of people would want that. Decisions, decisions,


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I think we may be done here....what's everyone think??


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

disconnect the blade yesterday after cleaning drifts. Im not expecting much lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Feels like we're turning a corner


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im ready for some warmth I suppose.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

What did we get up there Im in Orlando, and my facebook page was full if snow complaints.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing much here Just some white outs thru out the day


----------

